

How long until .ly domains disappear? - kordless
http://www.zerigo.com/blog/2011/03/how-long-until-ly-domains-disappear

======
melissamiranda
"The only thing that’s impossible right now is registering a new .ly domain"

Is www.libyanspider.com not working anymore? It's hanging right now. We got an
.ly domain 2 weeks ago.

~~~
kordless
It would seem with nic.ly offline most of the time, that registrations aren't
possible. However, Thomas mentioned that there does seem to be periodic
activity between the primary and secondaries, so in theory Libyan Spider could
connect and push to nic.ly.

Seems like someone, or several someones, are managing this pretty well. I
think we're ok, but there is a risk it'll go away if they shut it down.

